# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  The Punnett Square Tool!

## Mendel's Balls

Here's a very good Punnett Square Generator...probably the best I've used.

It allows you to represent genes and their alleles with letters of your choice. Just type them in! It will apply the principle of segregation and independent assortment, but you'll have to figure out the phenotypes for yourself using the correct dominance relationship between the alleles.

Try a three trait cross between two Pastel(P) Spider(S) Het Axanthics (n).  It would suck to draw that square by hand, but this web tool does it for you.

Unfortunately the results dont paste here correctly....even if you use the tool's print option.

----------

OhhWatALoser (05-23-2012)

----------


## wildlifewarrior

Great generator i really like it!!!


~mike

----------


## Mendel's Balls

The directions for the tool are at the bottom of the page.

Here they are also.

*Punnett Square (P-Square) Calculator*  

 Punnett square is a chart used by geneticists to show all possible allelic combinations of gametes in a cross of parents with known genotypes. Predicted offspring genotype frequencies can be calculated by tallying the allelic combinations in the P-square. 

 This online calculator draws Punnett squares and calculates offspring genotype frequencies. Punnett squares can be easily generated for monohybrid, dihybrid, or trihybrid crosses. To use the calculator, simply select parental genotypes from the pull down menu or input your own genotypes. 

 Input genotypes should be in the following format: 



An allele is represented by a single letter (e.g. _G_ or _g_. _Hg_ will be treated as two alleles, i.e., _H/g_). 

Inputs are case-sensitive, i.e., _G_ and _g_ are two different alleles.

----------


## Rapture

Woohoo I just bred a het albino and het pied...  :Razz:

----------


## Nate

wow this is very helpful. Thanks!

----------


## Ginevive

Cool! Something Punnett-related that doesn't make my IQ revert to that of a two-year-old.. lol

----------


## Larry Suttles

Gregor Mendel the pea plant master.

----------

